# D'ya think my hotel might be a little close to the airport??



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2017)

Taken out my window, uncropped.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2017)

Didn't someone try that same trick, ended up winning a contest for Nikon, then got exposed for photoshopping the image?


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 4, 2017)

I hope you know how to duck.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2017)

They put hotels close to airports so you won't oversleep.  

Clever!


----------



## limr (Jun 4, 2017)

D'oh!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2017)

Run John Run.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 4, 2017)

Incoming..... I think I'd ask for a room on a lower level next time. lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2017)

I have the pleasure to live within a couple miles from Tweed New Haven airport New Haven CT. Helicopters and planes fly over my home all day everyday so peaceful, especially the military helicopters.I gotten so used to it, I hardly notice it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2017)

No camera or computer magic; that really is the view and it definitely does make one feel the need to duck!


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2017)

There might be some dust on your sensor.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 4, 2017)

Designer said:


> There might be some dust on your sensor.




I can see 4 dots and line, line is above the right engine and the 4 dots are almost to dotty to be dust, oil!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2017)

No those are the hotel fleas flying away.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 4, 2017)

That's handy, when you're ready to head home you can just stick your thumb out the window and hitch a ride.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 5, 2017)

Same view from the Howard Johnson near Toronto International.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2017)

Astro would be walking around with a woody in that woom.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2017)

Ron Evers said:


> Same view from the Howard Johnson near Toronto International.


There's one in every city!



jcdeboever said:


> Astro would be walking around with a woody in that woom.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's handy, when you're ready to head home you can just stick your thumb out the window and hitch a ride.


 Or just jump up and grab on to a wing.


----------



## limr (Jun 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Same view from the Howard Johnson near Toronto International.
> ...



In NY, it's the approach to LaGuardia. There are regularly planes flying awfully close to the Grand Central Parkway. Stock Photo - Airplane approaching Laguardia Airport over the Grand Central Parkway, New York, NY, USA

and


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2017)

Hopefully one don't go down like here in CT when a father the pilot and son came to CT to look  over some collage's and right in line with tweed new haven CT airport runway are homes and supposedly the pilot missed the runway during daylight to low and crashed through the second story home that occupied two children killing both on impact and the explosion. Mom escaped who was on the first floor but there was nothing she could do for her children. This is just a few blocks away from where I reside so hitting pretty close to home comes to mind.


----------

